# Oregon Scientific Wireless Thermometer @ Lowes for $9.99



## rwbaker (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been using the Oregon Scientific AW131 wireless thermometer for about 4 months now.  Performance has been pretty solid. Distance is pretty good (but not quite what they advertise on the box).  

I bought it at Lowes for $39.99.

I just noticed it last night marked down to $9.99. It wasn't a clearance tag, but I'm not sure if thats a sale price. It's a great wireless thermometer for $9.99!!  

Your mileage may very -- they still have it for $39 on the website. This was in the Jacksonville, FL Lowes.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, that's a great price... I'd clean out the rack if I were you!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats Baker that's a good price. There are alot of relatively inexpensive thermometersout there - you jus have to look.


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 17, 2007)

My Lowe's marked them down to $13.99... I picked up two. Would have gotten four if they went to $9.99. Maybe I'll keep watchin' 'em. They still have about 20 in stock.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 17, 2007)

rwbaker
Thanks for the heads up, my wife is stopping at our local Lowes this afternoon.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

looks like i am making a trip to lowes tomorrow


d88de


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 17, 2007)

my local lowes is sold out of them. i have one coming though, via smokie okie. he's a great guy.


----------



## stithamjd (Nov 17, 2007)

That's sweet!  You did say it's fairly accurate though right?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

I just got back from Lowes... they don't have them here... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oh well, that's a helluva deal for you guys that can find them!


----------



## rip (Nov 17, 2007)

Same here Hawg, ours don't have them ether.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 17, 2007)

Not available here either.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 17, 2007)

My wife just called me from Lowes, sounds like ours doesn't carry it either.


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 17, 2007)

I got mine in the mail today from Tim (Smokie Okie). I jsut put batteries in it, and am about to boil some water and see how close it is.


----------



## rwbaker (Nov 18, 2007)

I just tested my thermometer -- put it in a pot of boiling water for a few minutes and *it held at 212 exactly.* I'm impressed.  It does take a few minutes (probably 90 seconds this time) to get up to temp though -- not an instant read.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

90 seconds to me is close enuff to a instant read.........you are doing fine


d88de


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 18, 2007)

I checked mine, and it read 211°. close enough for me, and closer than my other two thermos.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

chris.....i hope you meant 211 and not 111


d88de


----------



## twomill (Nov 18, 2007)

*Thanks for the heads up!  My wife went to Lowe's and she brought back 3 of them at 9.99.  She said there were still 4 left.  I didnt feel like a pig but I wanted to send her back up there.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 18, 2007)

Mine doesn't have them either


----------



## irontide (Nov 18, 2007)

Click on the original posters link and you can enter your zip and see if there is one at your store or one nearby.  Mine had them for 19.99 which is still a good deal.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 21, 2007)

As I said in a previous post mine didn't have them but I had to go to Montgomery today (about 45 miles) to the VA so went on Lowes site yesterday and  shopped that store, they had them, ordered on line and picked up 2 today. So if you have errand to run in a near by town, shop them online  and lock in the sale .


----------



## navionjim (Nov 21, 2007)

Just came from my Lowe's here in Kingwood TX. I got 3 at $9.99 ea! There were seven on the rack and I had to stop myself from buying them all. I just loaded up the batteries and tried one of them out. This is a much nicer unit than my Maverick and I payed four times as much for that one! I also picked up a stainless steel brine injector for $14. And two bags of Cowboy lump for $4 each. Ready for T day no matter what comes now!
Jimbo


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just went omline with my local Lowe's and there selling for $37.99, maybe someone caught on... oh well.


----------



## thadius65 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just picked up 3 at local PA Lowes for $13.99 each.  Nice!!


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 23, 2007)

I used mine yesterday, on the bird. It worked really well. It was nice to watch t.v. while the bird was in the oven. I sat the remote unit on top of the t.v., and when it got to almost done (about 3Â° to go) it says, "It's almost done". It syas it pretty loud too. I could hear it over the t.v. with no problem. A big "thank You" to Tim (Smokie Okie) for the thermo.


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Nov 23, 2007)

I picked one up a few weeks ago for about 26. I think ill go back and see if they have some more.


----------



## rip (Nov 23, 2007)

I went to another Lowe's in memphis and they had them for $15.00 so I got one. I have a pyrex that reads 211 on the boiling water haven't tried this one yet.


----------



## socalsmoker (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello everyone, my first post:

I've been chasing the $10 thermometer at every Lowes in Southern California today. I found a Lowes (75 miles away) with the AW131 in stock and ordered 4. If you want these things, do a little research to find them in stock at another Lowes in your state. If you call that store, give them their sku# 260910 and they'll ship your order to you for $10.

While you're at it, order the $20 Oster wine bottle opener (#187582) for you spouse and score some extra points. Opens 30 bottles effortlessly on a single charge. My wife always works too hard removing those corks.

My thermo's are on the way. Now if only my GOSM Big Gasser had arrived without damage this week, I'd be sharing my Q-view by now. Anyway, the replacement from HD is on the way.

I've never smoked, but I've grilled, cooked and catered weekend events for years. I have enjoyed reading everyone's helpful tips over the last two weeks and feel I already know something about some of you and your love for smoking.

Kelly


----------



## rip (Nov 24, 2007)

Well CrapPpPpPp! I can't get a signal with mine. Guess I'll be taking it back.


----------



## rip (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay I'm an idiot, I had to hit the reset buttons.DUH


----------



## walking dude (Nov 27, 2007)

didn't take long for em to show up on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-Meat-T...QQcmdZViewItem


d88de


----------



## capt dan (Nov 27, 2007)

well SoCal, you have got to be chompin at the bit.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck when all the pieces finally arrive!


----------



## reflect (Nov 27, 2007)

I picked one up last week, all they had.

Question, doe anyone have issues with the remote unit and the probe staying plugged in?

Take care,

Brian


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 28, 2007)

Make sure you have it plugged in good, and you should have no problems.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 28, 2007)

I went back to Lowe's yesterday and there were four left at $9.99. I bought them all!


----------



## podevil (Dec 1, 2007)

We were just at Lowes this afternoon, and I picked up two @ $9.99...Pretty good deal!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




They told me they would have more before the Holiday!
Podevil


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 1, 2007)

i went to lowes in fargo last tues ,they never heard of them. bummer


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been envying those of you who have been able to get the Oregon Scientific for $9.99. Until today, I have checked evey Lowe's I have come across and found the thermos from $39.99 to $19.99. I just wouldn't buy them for that. But today is a new day! I went into a Lowes just outside of Atlanta while visiting and guess what .... yup, found the thermos for $9.99. I bought the last three they had. What a deal! This thing looks like it's going to be a breeze to use. And it even speaks four or five foreign languages. It's amazing and only $9.99. I need to go get some batteries and check the accuracy of it and then I'm ready to to test drive it by smoking my Christmas ham Monday. At this price, I can throw my Taylor 73 with a bad probe away. Glad you folks posted this thread.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 21, 2007)

Good find, Bill!  Of the ones that I bought, there is one that will not send a temp reading from the remote transmitter.  I hope yours all work great.


----------



## white cloud (Dec 21, 2007)

All lowes has are taylor weekend warriors here. I bought one for 20 bucks and it did;t work so took it back.


----------



## figjam (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like Lowes is not carrying the Oregon Scientific brand any more.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 12, 2008)

i checked here at my lowes back when this subject was first brought up........and they didn't have em...........


----------



## walking dude (Feb 12, 2008)

just checked their site........and they don't show em..........


----------



## kookie (Feb 13, 2008)

I checked when I first seen this thread and the Lowes in my area didn't have them either...... I am thinking its one of those items that varies from store to store or region to region................ Just my 2 cents............


----------

